# Lots of cats needing homes/ N. Calfornia



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.purebredsplus.org/

I've been working with these people and they are very good at what they do. They have wonderful cats of all ages and breeds needing immediate adoption and forever homes.

If you are in their area and are looking for a new furbaby they would love to hear from you. 

Economic circumstances are causing not only human suffering, animals are feeling the brunt of this as well, rescues and shelters are being overwhelmed with calls from people looking to find homes for their animals. 

I've adopted 1 cat I have here from them and have 3 more coming. The first cat I got from them was way more than they promised him to be, he's just wonderful.


----------

